

AWS Elastic Beanstalk Support for PHP, with Git-based Deployment - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2012/03/aws-elastic-beanstalk-build-php-apps-using-git-based-deployment.html

======
chrisacky
If someone could clarify this, I'm big user of everything AWS _except_ for
Beanstalk.

This seems like a pretty big deal, even if it isn't as sophisticated as some
of you believe.

Previous Beanstalk was pretty useless for me since my application is PHP and I
couldn't get any value from it, but am I to believe now that I can use
Beanstalk to push all changes to _all_ of my EC2 instances, and perhaps
restart my webserver and clear APC caches plus do X Y Z that is usually
neccessary when I launch a new version.

I've been in the process of writing a Apache ANT script for this since the
processes I go through also require me uploading the contents of my
`/public/static/releases/<release-version>` to cloudfront, and then updating
my applications config.ini to use the new static resources instead in
replacement.

~~~
ConstantineXVI
Close, except that Beanstalk handles your instances for you. It's a similar
concept to Heroku.

------
garindra
So, is AWS starting to carve into Heroku, EngineYard, or PHPFog's territory
then? Yes, I understand they offer completely managed dynos so I can sleep
well and all that, but easy Git deployment is one of the major reasons why I
use Heroku.

------
ridruejo
This is of course not as sophisticated as exiting PaaS solutions but together
with SWF, Cloud Formation, etc. Amazon keeps delivering all the pieces
necessary to build one. This greatly benefits customers (and further ties them
to the platform) but it should make uneasy any PaaS vendor building on top of
it. The claim from Vogels that they have no desire to go in the PaaS business
rings more hollow now :

[http://www.zdnet.co.uk/news/cloud/2012/01/26/amazon-cuts-
off...](http://www.zdnet.co.uk/news/cloud/2012/01/26/amazon-cuts-off-stack-at-
the-paas-40094915/)

------
shykes
Huh. Installing a git extension is a neat idea. I wonder how it compares in
usability with the custom client approach ("dotcloud push") and the vanilla
git approach ("git push heroku master").

Feedback anyone?

~~~
shykes
Correction: it doesn't install a git extension, it just runs a shell script
containing these 2 lines:

    
    
        git config alias.aws.elasticbeanstalk.push '!git push -f `git aws.elasticbeanstalk.remote` HEAD:refs/heads/master'
        git config alias.aws.push '!git aws.elasticbeanstalk.push $@'
    

Not as impressive but still kind of cool.

~~~
shykes
So, here's how to do the same thing on dotCloud:

    
    
        git config alias.dotcloud.push '!dotcloud push'
    

And voila:

    
    
        git dotcloud.push MYAPP

------
neovive
It would be interesting to see a cost comparison of AWS Beanstalk PHP compared
with running the same setup on a managed LAMP VPS with average specs (e.g. 2GB
RAM, 100GB storage, and 1TB monthly transfer). I've seen these types of VPS
setups priced around $100 or less per month.

~~~
SJ80
A VPS is just a single box, while AWS is designed for scalability (they launch
a load balancer for you and everything). It's basically the same as manually
configuring EC2, EBS, ELB and AutoScaling to work together, except that the
deployment is automatic and you can use Git. It does cost quite a bit more
though. It might make sense for a company that needs to scale, but I think I'm
going to stick with my VPS provider for my own sites.

------
j_col
This looks exactly like Orchestra.io, which was bought by Engine Yard last
year:

<http://www.engineyard.com/products/orchestra>

